# Lost a wiggler :-/



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

So it was a sad morning, because we lost our platy, Wiggles, who we have had for over a year. Not sure if it was old age, or left over signs of the ich battle we went through. We tried to quarantine him but it was too late. RIP little blue buddy. He spend his time with us with 4 frisky females who he seemed to love. ... 
My question is, are females ok if there is no male around? Like, are they just as happy being just the girls rather then having a male to follow them around? lol. We were thinking of not getting a male for a while because they might go into the 75 gallon with a few other platys (theres a male in there). So I was just curious if they'll be peachy keene for awhile with just the girls. 

Thanks!!! *rotating smile


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

Well I just lost my male Dalmatian molly and the three females that were left behind twirl around one another as like they were having heated discussions. 
But that stopped after a day or so. 
Now I have 15 fry in the brooding tank. I am going to keep a few of the girls but give away the boys.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

They will be fine w/o a male, and probably continue to have fry for the next 3 months.


----------

